# good bedding or not?????



## minibreeder (Feb 3, 2010)

i have just found some wood based cat litter cheap so was wondering wether to use it instead of shavings peoples oppinions would be very helpful thanks


----------



## minibreeder (Feb 3, 2010)

anyone have an oppinion on this thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If it's pine or cedar it would be toxic for mousies. Most of the the wood cat litter is made out of pine,


----------



## minibreeder (Feb 3, 2010)

ok thanks


----------

